# Metal wheels



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

These are for Tyco. I;m not ready to sell these yet, not least I have to get some fronts made.

The plan is to offer other styles in due course. I know I cannot sell via this forum so PM me if interested...

Deane


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm interested, let me know when you have full sets for sale


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What do they weigh Deane


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> What do they weigh Deane


 about double the equivelant plastic wheel I guess, 8 wheels weigh 3.8g / 0.13oz (assuming UK and US ounces to be the same?)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I'm interested, let me know when you have full sets for sale


PM or email me, I'm not allowed to sell on here...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I now have sets for Tomy, Tyco and X-traction. the Tyco rears will fit any 1.5mm axle, and the XT/Tomy ones any 1.6mm axle. All three front types are for 1.2mm axles and therefore interchangable.

The rears are all a tight fit, so a wheel press is a good idea. I also found placing the wheel on piece of cloth for protection and then using a pin hammer gently did the trick. Next time I mount some I'm going to remove the crown gear as it makes things akward, press the wheels on, and then pull apart and rebuild. Or I might try and find some 1.5mm and 1.6mm rod to press through the wheels and save stripping axles.

I'm not quite ready to sell these yet, working out the final details. Who wants to see pictures?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I would love to see pics!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mememememememememememememe and right NOW! lol great news dean lets see them...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*More Pics of new rims.*

These are looking good Dean!!! Nice work..What are the release dates for these?
Are the prices still the projected $11.00 a set? no mater which make?



Coach


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

$11, right. I'm guessing $5 shipping until I get more experienced sending such light items and keeping the box small.

I have a few now but I expect them all to be gone by the weekend to my club guys. Turnaround on a new batch is probably going to be a month I would hope.....

Bear in mind my comments about fitting the rears. Also, you might want to crop the axles with the dish being so deep (but looking very good) they poke through.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats great Dean much better price then I expected too, let us know when you have enough in stock I want to get some sets to dress up some fugglys I have here...


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Email me monday and I will sort what is what. What do you want to order?


----------



## Liberty FLHTC (Aug 20, 2006)

*Guess Who?*

Just thought I'd say Hi, Deane. :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Deane, 

I would like to have some for tyco chassis. Let me know. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

PM or email me [email protected]


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No orders yet 

I'd better hope my club guys ''lap'' them up tomorrow then!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Still no orders and only sold 2 sets last weekend  - and I thought for sure these would be a winner.

Anyway here is a picture or two:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

another picture


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I see no set screws to lock them into place Deane,how many times are you expecting to mount /dismount them before the metal changes shape and the hole gets too sloppy to mount them to an axle,or are you hoping nobody dismounts them


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess that they will come off and on a few times OK. Set screw wheels I hope to do at some point but at the moment it is only a hope not a certainty.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Still no orders and only sold 2 sets last weekend  - and I thought for sure these would be a winner.
> 
> Anyway here is a picture or two:


Hey Deane, 

what tires are you using in this pic? 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No idea what the fronts were, just what was to hand. Giochi Preziosi maybe.
Pretty sure the rears are supertires.....


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*no set screw or threads...no interest*

I would love to have another source for ROUND wheels for our slots, but without a set screw or threads for a threaded axle there is no interest from me. 
RAy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I can get threaded wheels but not threaded axles. If you can source same axles game on.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have been using AL wheels on my 1/43rds that are a slip fit. I just putthem on and position them where I want them and drop a drop of CA around the axle hole and they are perfectly true and hold great. To get them off I just heat them with a lighter then wrap a paper towel around the hot rim and pull. I can reuse them sfter this too. The only time I have a problem is when I had a burr on my axle and the wheel got really stuck and when I finally got it off I couldn't mount it true again.


----------

